# Adria Twin hot water system



## jonel (Dec 12, 2010)

Has anyone fitted an online tap to the cold water feed pipe which leads to the hot water system on an Adria Twin? This, following my logic, would allow the toilet and cold water systems to be used in cold weather without the risk of damage to the hot water system from frost damage. It would stop the water exiting through the automatic temperature controlled dump valve when the temperature drops below 5 degrees but would allow the hot water boiler to remain empty.
I would appreciate any helpful advice.
Jonel


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

That was an idea that I also considered before I sold my Twin.


----------

